# What is a good treat for my Chi before bedtime?



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

My 4yo chi has been throwing up yellow stomach bile almost every morning. I'm pretty sure it's because too much time passes from her last meal until she wakes up.

What is a healthy treat to give her right before bedtime, either raw or bagged from the store that won't cause any stomach upset?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I give Bailey cottage cheese sometimes before bed or just a little more food.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You could feed her a jerky type single ingredient treat, I like ZiwiPeak treats. Also maybe a little boiled chicken would work, it's easy to make and you can just keep extra in the fridge.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

I gave her a dab of high quality canned food at Midnight. We're going to sleep now (together of course) at 1am or so. I need to boil some chicken again like I did a couple weeks ago for her. It was handy, but I wasn't sure how long it stays fresh in a tupperware container in the fridge...anyone know??

Here's hoping that I won't be woken up in the middle of the night AGAIN with my chi needing to throw up bile =(


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

About the chicken, I don't think it stays fresh for very long in the fridge. Maybe a couple of days? I give Daisy chicken each evening, and what I do is;
Cook the chicken as normal. When it's cold, break it up into small pieces for your chi. Then spread it out on a plate or something and freeze it. When it's frozen, scrape it into a freezer bag. Freezing it on a plate first stops the chicken just freezing it one huge lump. Then every day, just take out enough chicken for that day and it defrosts quickly because the pieces are small. 

I buy a load of chicken and cook it all, then it lasts for ages for her. 

Hope this helps?


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

Those little jars of chicken with broth babyfood is good. I always keep one around incase Dixie has tummy issues.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the directions on the boiled chicken. I would have never thought of freezing it on a plate like that.

I tried the chicken with broth babyfood, but she won't eat it.

Unfortunately, she threw up again this morning at 10:30am, even though I fed her a little at Midnight. Found out she pees a little while she's throwing up. She's only 4yo, I don't understand why this kind of stuff is happening so often...ugh. Any ideas????


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well maybe it sounds stupid but try feeding her smaller meals more frequently. She may needthe same as a puppy 4 to 6 meals a day if shes tiny. How old is she? Sorry if i missed that. Or maybe try feeding her later in the evening & earlier in the morning so it's less time between meals. Keep us posted!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What does she normally eat? Perhaps her system is responding to that even if she has been on it for awhile.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if, when and if you get up to 'go' whether you could keep some treats in the bathroom (chicken jerky, or some of her kibble) and give her some earlier in the AM. 10 hours is a long time inbetween feedings for some chi's. Sue


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

She's been on Royal Canin (either Chihuahua 28 or Mini Special 30) her whole life. She is now 4 years old. I usually go to bed at 1am & sleep until 10am. Sounds like I need to cut my sleep short to help out my doggie to stop throwing up bile =(

I've tried to feed her a little dry kibble at Noon, then a little wet at dinner, then a little cottage cheese at bedtime, but the throwing up is still happening. Is it possible that over time, her system is no longer agreeing with the Royal Canin dry kibble???

I've really been considering switching her to a different higher quality dry kibble, but there are sooo many choices. What is a popular dry kibble for chihuahuas??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I think she needs just more frequent meals tbh. Maybe the gaps between meals aren't helping and 1am to 10am is a big gap without food by the sounds of it. Try feeding her a small amount inbetween when you sleep to get her through the night
I feed Royal Canin Chihuahua. Good quality and does what it says on the packet! lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It just seems odd, just to me, that it would begin at 4 years old. I know their little systems can change but I always thought that the younger ones needed food more consistently in their systems.
Royal Canin does contain fillers and grains. If she was having a grain issue, I suppose that you would see this after each meal.
I think offering her something at like 5 a.m. as others suggest would help you see if it is indeed her needing food more steadily in her system.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does she sleep with you? Can she jump off of your bed? Maybe you could consider leaving a little kibble down at night, so if she is hungry she could get up and have a snack.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

Something that has changed recently in our schedule is that right now my husband is laid off. My chi & I used to always get up at 5am for an hour until my husband would leave for work. So maybe this change in her regular routine is what's causing this bile problem in the late a.m. 

My chi does sleep with us, but it's a very high bed with no steps for her. We have steps for her for the couch, but not for the bed yet. Maybe if she could come & go from the bed on her own, she could go eat a snack (as the post above me mentioned). The only problem with keeping her food out at night is my two cats leaving the food alone *sigh*
Also, I'm concerned whether or not my chi would use her litterbox on her own with me being asleep. (I have her trained with puppy pads inside a huge litterbox).


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Well maybe it sounds stupid but try feeding her smaller meals more frequently. She may needthe same as a puppy 4 to 6 meals a day if shes tiny. How old is she? Sorry if i missed that. Or maybe try feeding her later in the evening & earlier in the morning so it's less time between meals. Keep us posted!


Our guys aren't puppies but this is what we started doing OurCheeky. Ernie being the smallest, is the one that has a hard time holding over. We measure his full days food out. From that I take one small portion, 8 or so kibbles of Wellness Core, for each his "morning munchies" and his "night nibblies" and the rest is in the afternoon. He gets the amount of food he should be getting in a days time, stays nice and lean, and feels far more sated. We also keep a bag of frozen green beans in all the time, that is strictly for the kids, and they think they are in heaven when they get those! They also like the occasional cheerios.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree i think the gap is too long between meals.
I feed mine 4 small meals a day, their last one of the day is at 10pm, but i stay up longer than that, sometimes 1am or 2 and just before i go to bed i give them a snack of either a little more kibble or some cold meat, chicken or ham.
I am up again at 6am cause that is when my OH gets in from work so i feed them their breakfast then.

I feed mine Acana, from the makers of Orijen as it is grain free.
I also soak it in a little warm water each meal, that helps them digest it, and makes them feel fuller probably too.
They do get little snacks of healthy things inbetween meals, like carrot, or apple slices.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw poor thing, it's awful things like this happen and you don't know the cause.

How long has this been happening now?

My Pebbles had 3 nights in a row where she'd wake up around 3am and vomit too. I got worried and took her to the vet who said that it's just a change in weather and it's playing with her system, he gave her some tablets to take to settle her tummy but i wasn't convinced this was a good answer so i took her to a lovely lady who claims to be a "pet nutritionist", she just looks at the dog and gives advice free of charge.

Since then i've still been feeding her ziwipeak but also mixing it with some warm organic chicken broth and giving her smaller meals 4 times a day and the vomiting has stopped. The other thing the lady told me was to give her a teaspoon of goats milk yoghurt once a week to help her sensitive stomach.

Pebbles is 3 years old and has never had problems like this but the smaller more frequent meals and the yoghurt has definitely helped us!!

Hope all works out for you, keep us posted


----------



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

Yellow-green stomach bile usually arrives at our house if a belly goes empty for too long. Our bedtime snacks often are 2 green beans, a part of a nutro dog biscuit or a raw almond. Morning and overnight pukes have been greatly reduced after we introduced bedtime snacks. I keep a bag of frozen green beans in the freezer and I simmer a cup of them in low salt chicken broth about once a week. I give them out as a high incentive treat, and my dogs love love love them. I wish I could get that excited about green beans.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ava said:


> Yellow-green stomach bile usually arrives at our house if a belly goes empty for too long. Our bedtime snacks often are 2 green beans, a part of a nutro dog biscuit or a raw almond. Morning and overnight pukes have been greatly reduced after we introduced bedtime snacks. I keep a bag of frozen green beans in the freezer and I simmer a cup of them in low salt chicken broth about once a week. I give them out as a high incentive treat, and my dogs love love love them. I wish I could get that excited about green beans.


I love this idea. Do they keep for a week in the fridge?


----------

